# Sean Fitzpatrick Arrested



## thedaras (9 Dec 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: Former Chief Executive of Anglo Irish Bank Sean Fitzpatrick has been arrested.


----------



## dewdrop (9 Dec 2011)

confirmed on newstalk. described as "routine" in such cases


----------

